# How long after pressing a plastisol transfer do you have to wait before washing?



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

This question might be stupid, but how long do you have to wait after you press a plastisol transfer onto a shirt before washing?

Can it be washed immediately after pressing? couple hours? days? 

thanks.


----------



## angippp (Apr 13, 2013)

ive washed and tumble dried immediately just fine.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Once the shirt has cooled to be on the safe side.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The shirt can be washed immediately. Once the transfer has been applied properly it is ready to wear, and wash.


----------

